# Cpt 55040



## garmab06 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi 
when billing cpt 55040  the code says it is unilateral, do you still have to add the laterality of RT or LT ?

thanks 
Ivonne G


----------



## boomba003 (Mar 28, 2017)

*55040*

There is no requirement to do so but it doesn't hurt to put LT or RT in case the patient has to return during the Global Period.


----------



## garmab06 (Mar 30, 2017)

thank you


----------

